
Firefox 57 available - EwanToo
http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/57.0/
======
nwah1
While I did download this, I feel like you should let Mozilla decide when it
is released. Last minute release chaos is common, in which case they might go
live with a point release.

------
yawgmoth
If anyone is wondering, it should evergreen tomorrow:
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar](https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar)

------
ireallydonot
I wonder why so much news about firefox ?

~~~
nkkollaw
No one was expecting they're resurrect from their ashes and come up with sucha
wonderful product.

